# For sale Snow Way 29HD



## Jdubb (Dec 12, 2020)

8’ wide, with all attachments, controller, etc. $5200 plow new, asking $3900 OBO.


----------



## Jdubb (Dec 12, 2020)

Call or text about plow....812 240-0067


----------

